
IPhone 5S, 5-inch iPhone 6 allegedly spotted at supplier - iProject
http://news.cnet.com/8301-13579_3-57568316-37/iphone-5s-5-inch-iphone-6-allegedly-spotted-at-supplier/
======
dmishe
5s maybe, but not 6

